# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خواندن دروس ریاضی و فیزیک در 15 روز

## Neo.Healer

سلام
آزمون سنجش قبلی رو دادم و متوجه شدم عملا ریاضی و فیزیک اهمیت زیادی ندارن 
حالا سوالم اینکه به نظرتون خوبه یه مدت مثلا 15 روز اینا بصورت تک درس بخونم؟
چون الان اهمیتم بیشتر به دروس عمومی و زیست هست

----------


## فاطمه پورباقر

بهت توصیه میکنم به صورت بقچه ای درسارونخونی بازدهیت میادپایین.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بهت توصیه میکنم به صورت بقچه ای درسارونخونی بازدهیت میادپایین.


بخاطر کمبود وقت به این فکر افتادم

----------


## فاطمه پورباقر

> بخاطر کمبود وقت به این فکر افتادم


آهان شایدجواب بده نمیدونم ولی خب اززیست غافل نشو.

----------


## _.Reza._

بخون به اندازه ای که نخوای صفر بزنی در همین حد
چون فرصت ریاضی فیزیک نیست دیگه
اولویتت باشه واسه عمومی ها و به خصوص زیست
هرچند تایمی هم خیلی نمونده ولی میشه بازم خیلی کارا کرد به شرطی که از خواب شبت بزنی(منظورم اینه که تایم تلف نکنی)

----------


## سرندیپیتی

اگه مباحث اسون بخونی 
میتونی
فقط باید سوالای کنکور کار کنی تالیفی اصلا نههههه
سوالای کنکور ایک 10 سال 
چون معمولا تیپ سوالا شبیه یکم 
45 روز وقته برای ریاضی فیزیک 
ولی ب نظر من اون 15 روز فقط ریاضی فیزیک نخون
مثلا زیست و شیمی هم باشه

----------


## Elahe_

زيست هم حتما بخون بايد مرتب دوره كني هر روز

----------


## amir22

بچه ها احتمال خیلی سخته یا من نمیفهمم؟

----------


## pegαh

> بچه ها احتمال خیلی سخته یا من نمیفهمم؟


*احتمال مبحث چندان سختی نیست و معمولا میشه به سوالای کنکورش جواب داد،با یه درسنامه دیگه امتحان کنین.
----------*
*استارتر به نظرم این شیوه ی خوندن درست نیست،همه ی درسا رو تو یه روز بخون ولی وقت کمتری رو روی ریاضی و فیزیک بذار.*

----------


## M..kh

> بخاطر کمبود وقت به این فکر افتادم


اتفاقا فکر خوبیه عزیزم

----------


## M..kh

> بچه ها احتمال خیلی سخته یا من نمیفهمم؟


تازگیا سوالش رو سخت میدن

----------


## Dds.neda

> سلام
> آزمون سنجش قبلی رو دادم و متوجه شدم عملا ریاضی و فیزیک اهمیت زیادی ندارن 
> حالا سوالم اینکه به نظرتون خوبه یه مدت مثلا 15 روز اینا بصورت تک درس بخونم؟
> چون الان اهمیتم بیشتر به دروس عمومی و زیست هست


بستگی به خودت داره من دو سه روز قبلا اینکارو کردم با اینکه حس میکردم ساعت مطالعم بالاس ولی عملا وقتی جمع میزدم میدیدم تست کمتری نسبت به اون ساعت حل کردم یا پیشرویم خیلی کند بوده و ساعت مفیدم از رو کرنومتر پایین بود دیگه بیخیال شدم به نظرم تنوع دادن به درسا بازدهیشونو برا من بیشتر میکنه حالا تو خودت ببین چجوری هستی

----------


## Elahe_

> بچه ها احتمال خیلی سخته یا من نمیفهمم؟


احتمال كنكور خيلي آسونه ..چون هر سال سوالاش شبيه سالاي قبله
ولي سوالات احتمال قلمچي بدرد نميخوره زيادي سختش ميكنن ولي كنكور آسون ميدن سعي كن فقط تست سراسري حل كني سراغ تاليفي نرو 
البته برا تجربي گفتم وگرنه مال رياضيا واقعا سخته

----------


## سرندیپیتی

احتمال ک اسونه
بچه ها فقط سوالای کنکوری حل کنین
ریاضی و فیزیک 
سوالای 10 سال حل کنین

پارسال دوستم فقط سراسری کار کرده بود 60 زده بود همه مباحث هم نخونده بود چون دیر شروع کرد  
البته تمرینای کتاب درسی هم غافل نشین

----------


## amir22

پارسال ریاضی خیلی آسون اومده بود 
یعنی امسالم آسونه؟
تستای سراسری که مبحثی باشه از کجا بیاریم 
خط ویژه دارم اما تستاش کمه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

آبی قلمچی خوبه
فقط برای تست 10 سالشو بگیرین

دوست من بعد عید شروع کرده بود 
از هر مبحثم فقط تستای سراسری کار کرده بود
میگفت 3 بار تا کنکور تستارو کار کرده بود 

هرروز 


شاید امسال ریاضی سخت باشه  
بچه ها که میگن سنجش ریاضی عربی سخته 
سوالای هندسههههههههه

----------


## Insidee

عاپ

----------

